
Without a Vaccine, Researchers Say, Herd Immunity May Never Be Achieved - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/07/24/894148860/without-a-vaccine-researchers-say-herd-immunity-may-never-be-achieved
======
lbeltrame
Do we _need_ herd immunity? Note, I'm in favor of vaccination, but I don't
understand why the press keeps on ignoring other pharmacological interventions
that can potentially "downgrade" this disease to something far more
manageable.

Instead, the press keeps on talking about the "miracle vaccine" which will
come eventually.

No comment on the section on immunity. Sloppy reporting at best.

